# Ibanez artcore AFS75T



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody have one of these? Saw one at Spaceman music and was pretty impressed by the price. Nice looking guitar.
Wonder how well it stays in tune with the vibrato.

http://www.ibanez.com/hollow/guitar.aspx?m=AFS75T


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

looks sharp, no price tag that I could see..............from the look of the fret board it's geared to Chevy truck folks........lol.............by the way, welcome...


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure one of these sold recently in the emporium. That exact model or something similar. It was... salv I think who sold it. 

As for the guitar, I would def. buy one if I saw it and had the cash. Really nice.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I had it briefly but I sold it because I just couldnt get the hollow sound.
It is a really fine guitar stock.

2 Really good videos of this are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx1g8k9PzBY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lVXEerYiEM


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got the AF75D in transparent orange 4 days ago, it's essentially just like that but with no tremolo and different fingerboard inlays, and it's orange not red.

I love it, it's a fantastic, fantastic guitar, and the fact it cost $399 just blows me away, it plays sooo much better than any 399 guitar I've played. Very very impressed with it, I'd imagine that one is similarly nice.

Here is the Ibanez page for mine, you can see the orange by clicking the small orange guitar there

http://www.ibanez.com/hollow/guitar.aspx?m=AF75D


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice, the one that I'm looking at is used. $350 with a case.
Hopefully I didn't wait too long.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> looks sharp, no price tag that I could see..............from the look of the fret board it's geared to Chevy truck folks........lol.............by the way, welcome...


Too bad I sold my chevy truck.:smile:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I own a similar Artcore guitar to the one you've linked there and I gotta say, you really get what you pay for. What I mean by that is like any $399 guitar, there's going to be quality issues with some of them. The one I have, plays like a $399 guitar.

Spend a good amount of time with the one you're taking home first to make sure it measures up. I can't imagine it would stay in tune with the vibrato, the tuners on these things are pretty cheap.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Which one do you own???


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

My buddy owned the AFS75T and I had it for about a week, had it for sale here and sold it locally on kijiji. I thought it played great and you actually get more than what you pay. For $400 you can't go wrong.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a set of the ACH pickups coming, which are used in these. How are they, and if they would be nice in a solid body guitar, as I have a couple that could use better pickups.

I've been eyeing one of these, but not at the moment, they sure look and feel nice.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

I should add, I might be biased cause all the reviews on harmony central and whatnot I read before getting mine were really good, but hmm nah, I dunno, I really think that little bugger just plays awesome. Doesn't hurt that it had a pretty sweet setup at the store where I got it I guess.

As for pickups, I dunno, I like almost all pickups, some you just have to use with the right effects or amps and playing style or whatever to get a good sound. I mean the only guitars I have that I have ever really been like "hmm not sure about those pickups" are a very nice MIJ Tele I have and a Reverend Club King RT, and I am pretty sure both have pickups that people absolutely love. And in both cases I think I warmed up to the pickups, they just sounded really different from anything else I had when I got them. So in summary: Dunno about the pickups, seem okay to me haha.

Oh also on Bigsbys: Man I love how these look and yet have no use for one at all, yeah. I never use a tremelo but man I'd kill for a Tele with a Bigsby on it, they look so fantastic.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think the lesson here is that the Artcore guitars are a bit hit and miss, but on the most part, more hit than miss.
> 
> I don't like the Bigsby style vibrato on some of them, but that's just me.
> 
> I've played several, and some were better than others, and none were terrible. I don't think there is a better, more economical way to get into a full hollow body guitar.


I agree.
And so I bought one.
I tried several types.
The AG95 almost got me on the Bubinga body itself.
But the sound and feel of the AF95 was a little different, and it clicked--plus it still has a flamed top which looks great.

I did try an AFS75T & an AFS75TD (same guitar basically with a metallic silver finish with cream hardware--tacky, yet cool.) I gave both serious consideration. I was looking for something different than what I had--and these fit the description. But ultimately I decided against them, primarily due to the Bigsby type bar. I'm not really into them. But they're fun to play, and as I've posted about them before--if you like Bigsbys or want to try them--I'd give them serious consideration.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

So is $350 with a case a good price for this guitar? It is used but in great shape.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I checked lamusic which is Canadian and their price is 536 with no case.
MF with the exchange rate still comes out cheaper.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> The new price on Musicians Friend is $400.00 No mention of a case. MF offers an Ibanez case for an AF series Artcore for $90.00
> 
> If yours is a private sale, you won't pay any taxes. If the guitar is in as good condition as you say, $350.00, no taxes for the guitar and a hardshell case is a decent price.


That same guitar here is more than that plus tax plus case, ever since the prices went up a couple of months back--so ditto--it is a decent price if it's in good shape.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

It's like new, I found another one with no case for $50 cheaper.


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*bought a ibanez AF75 on line*

hi guys i just bought an AF75 from fleet pro Sound for$299 plus shipping from their online store.They seem to have very low prices.has anyone ever bought from them??also what strings are you using for a nice mellow jazz and blues sound. harvey:rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

harveyw said:


> hi guys i just bought an AF75 from fleet pro Sound for$299 plus shipping from their online store.They seem to have very low prices.has anyone ever bought from them??also what strings are you using for a nice mellow jazz and blues sound. harvey:rockon2:


First--that sounds like a good price for the AF75--I've seen them for about 75% more.
New Ibanez guitars come with D'Addarios. My AF95 came with 10-52. I like them. I will also try some other brands to compare.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

harveyw said:


> hi guys i just bought an AF75 from fleet pro Sound for$299 plus shipping from their online store.They seem to have very low prices.has anyone ever bought from them??also what strings are you using for a nice mellow jazz and blues sound. harvey:rockon2:


Great price. I'm checking their site now.
I wonder if it comes in another colour.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have an AG-75 that I bought on eBay (new in the box) for $268.00 USD when it was part with Canadian. It is a great guitar and flawless as far as I can tell. 

There was a poll on HC re Ibanez, Agile and Xaviere as to which made the best hollow/semi-hollow guitars. Ibanez came out ahead in the pole.

Here are the links for the other suppliers in case you're interested?

http://store.guitarfetish.com/index.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/

They are all good guitars but whichever one you choose, I think $399.00 is too much.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

They're 299


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rocco said:


> They're 299


Right you are. I just looked on Fleet Pro Sound's website. That is a decent price and in Cdn. dollars. I don't think you can beat that price.kksjur


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking at a used AFS75T with the tremelo.
350 with the case.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

299 is very very very cheap, they're 414-ish at Steve's or Long and Mcquade, and Cosmo Music (chepaest in Toronto) has them at 399.

EDIT: The price I quoted is for the Orange one. I see on Fleet the orange one is 399 and a blue-ish one is the 299, so I dunno but it looks like the exact same guitar as the orange one.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rocco said:


> I'm looking at a used AFS75T with the tremelo.
> 350 with the case.


That's a really good price. My buddy sold his for $350 I believe without a case.


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*New price on AF75*

I just got a phone call from Fleet Sound that the price is going up $200 on monday so if you want to order at 299 do it now . Harvey PS they told me the owner is away on a holiday and will be back next week to change the prices online. kkjuw


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Funny, when our $$ was par with the US I didn't find that the prices came down that much. Now that our $$ dropped, prices are going up quick.
Might be just me though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rocco said:


> Funny, when our $$ was par with the US I didn't find that the prices came down that much. Now that our $$ dropped, prices are going up quick.
> Might be just me though.


It's not just you.


----------

